# cruising on tren



## Standard Donkey (Apr 16, 2012)

basically as the thread states, what would the pro's and con's be of cruising on test and tren between blasts?


my main concern would be lipids and collagen, what affect would tren have on these? and should there be anything else to take into consideration?


thank you


----------



## Kirk B (Apr 16, 2012)

tren dick  just a 19 nor no imho you should only cruise with some form of test


----------



## nby (Apr 16, 2012)

I can't imagine getting bloods back to normal range on even a low dose of tren. Lipid panel will be bad and combining test and tren, both at a low dose will be a cycle on its own.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Apr 16, 2012)

BP would be high for to long IMO. A cruise should be 200-250 mg's a week without a 19 nor


----------



## vannesb (Apr 16, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> basically as the thread states, what would the pro's and con's be of cruising on test and tren between blasts?
> 
> 
> my main concern would be lipids and collagen, what affect would tren have on these? and should there be anything else to take into consideration?
> ...



Ten is very hard on you to start with so to come off a cycle and cruise with it would be VERY hard on your body.  Why not just cruise with Test?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 16, 2012)

vannesb said:


> Ten is very hard on you to start with so to come off a cycle and cruise with it would be VERY hard on your body.  Why not just cruise with Test?



thanks for your input, im not actually planning on doing it at all, im just looking into what the issues would be.


seems to be a bit nutty, even for me haha


----------



## teezhay (Apr 16, 2012)

You know how that stupid moron Greg Valentino shot so much synthol into those ugly fucking arms that they just exploded? I have no reason to believe your _entire body_ will explode like that after 8 months cruising on tren, but ... I do have a hunch. 

In all seriousness, I can't find any decent logs of guys cruising on tren. It's hard to imagine there's many people who are willing to endure the sweats and insomnia for dozens of weeks, at merely a cruise dose. Why use something that will shut you down so hard, if you're not going for optimal gains? And the sides are only worth it, in my mind, because the physical results (from a decent dosage) are so remarkable. But if all I was getting was a scaled back tren, then it's just not worth it. I get mad headaches on that shit, presumably from gritting my teeth so much.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 16, 2012)

teezhay said:


> You know how that stupid moron Greg Valentino shot so much synthol into those ugly fucking arms that they just exploded? I have no reason to believe your _entire body_ will explode like that after 8 months cruising on tren, but ... I do have a hunch.
> 
> In all seriousness, I can't find any decent logs of guys cruising on tren. It's hard to imagine there's many people who are willing to endure the sweats and insomnia for dozens of weeks, at merely a cruise dose. Why use something that will shut you down so hard, if you're not going for optimal gains? And the sides are only worth it, in my mind, because the physical results (from a decent dosage) are so remarkable. But if all I was getting was a scaled back tren, then it's just not worth it. I get mad headaches on that shit, presumably from gritting my teeth so much.



valentino had issues because he re-used needles and would drop them on the floor and pick em up and pin lol. his arms didnt explode.. one of them got infected.

if i even look at a needle wrong i replace it

solid post tho thanks


----------



## Bieberhole69 (Apr 16, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> valentino had issues because he re-used needles and would drop them on the floor and pick em up and pin lol. his arms didnt explode.. one of them got infected.
> 
> if i even look at a needle wrong i replace it
> 
> solid post tho thanks



Valentino's issues go SO far beyond just reusing needles, lol.


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 16, 2012)

There was a study done on tren hrt.  Looked promising.  I'll try to find it.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 16, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> There was a study done on tren hrt.  Looked promising.  I'll try to find it.



would appreciate that greatly bro


----------



## blergs. (Apr 16, 2012)

teezhay said:


> You know how that stupid moron Greg Valentino shot so much synthol into those ugly fucking arms that they just exploded? I have no reason to believe your _entire body_ will explode like that after 8 months cruising on tren, but ... I do have a hunch.
> 
> In all seriousness, I can't find any decent logs of guys cruising on tren. It's hard to imagine there's many people who are willing to endure the sweats and insomnia for dozens of weeks, at merely a cruise dose. Why use something that will shut you down so hard, if you're not going for optimal gains? And the sides are only worth it, in my mind, because the physical results (from a decent dosage) are so remarkable. But if all I was getting was a scaled back tren, then it's just not worth it. I get mad headaches on that shit, presumably from gritting my teeth so much.



Depends on if or how bad you get sides. 
I dont get much of anything if i dose it right (200-400mg trene ew) and acually was pondering the same thing as the thread starter.  not so much a cruse but a small addition to my mild cutter.   
but than again I can say Im not exacly super happy when on it, so I may not.


----------



## SloppyJ (Apr 16, 2012)

Wouldn't "cruising" on tren defeat the purpose? 

Dude aren't you like 19?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 16, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Wouldn't "cruising" on tren defeat the purpose? *Care to explain?*
> 
> Dude aren't you like 19? *No..*


----------



## blergs. (Apr 16, 2012)

I dont rec heing on HRT with tren BTW


----------



## FordFan (Apr 16, 2012)

I know someone who would blast and cruise test e and tren e. he will blast 500 test wk and 400 tren ew for 12 wks. Cruise on 250 test and 200 tren ew for about 6 weeks and repeat.

He doesn't do any bloods or takes no ai's of any sort.

I do not suggest anyone to do this.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 16, 2012)

FordFan said:


> I know someone who would blast and cruise test e and tren e. he will blast 500 test wk and 400 tren ew for 12 wks. Cruise on 250 test and 200 tren ew for about 6 weeks and repeat.
> 
> He doesn't do any bloods or takes no ai's of any sort.
> 
> I do not suggest anyone to do this.



that's not helpful at all bro!!! lol thanks for posting though


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 16, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Wouldn't "cruising" on tren defeat the purpose?
> 
> Dude aren't you like 19?



Thats what I was thinking(not the 19 part)
Sounds like doing bike tour on a liter bike. Just not a comfortable substance.
but then again I look forward to getting off tren. I hate sweating and sleeping.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 16, 2012)

dieseljimmy said:


> Thats what I was thinking(not the 19 part)
> Sounds like doing bike tour on a liter bike. Just not a comfortable substance.
> but then again I look forward to getting off tren. I hate sweating and sleeping.



i love tren.. idk maybe ill give it a shot and see what happens I can run pretty high doses of tren and not be too uncomfortable so we shall see


----------



## bjg (Apr 16, 2012)

standard donkey you are a teen  and you are cruising on steroids and above all  tren!!!!


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 16, 2012)

bjg said:


> standard donkey you are a teen  and you are cruising on steroids and above all  tren!!!!



fuck off you fucking retard.. i am not a teenager stop saying stupid shit


seriously fuck off and die


draw your imaginary degrees and articles into a fucking 18g and inject that shit straight into your fucking jugular


----------



## bjg (Apr 16, 2012)

^^^^^ tren rage


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 16, 2012)

bjg said:


> ^^^^^ tren rage



yeah it gets to me when fucking assclowns say dumb shit.. ive gotten that shit from all kinds of "respected vets" here at IM, you know who you dumb fuckers are



anyways.. 

like i said before, my main concern is lipids but i think im going to give it a shot after this next blast and ill report back with my bloodwork


----------



## chucky1 (Apr 16, 2012)

what are your stats? this sounds crazy bro imho , bp, kidney, liver issues might be a problem after a while but I'm not tren crazy like you, you are gifted to be able do as much tren as you say...good luck


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 16, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> what are your stats? this sounds crazy bro imho , bp, kidney, liver issues might be a problem after a while but I'm not tren crazy like you, you are gifted to be able do as much tren as you say...good luck



5'9 205 22 years old

i dont think ive seen any evidence that tren affects kidneys or liver.. if you would post some up that would certainly add a ton to the discussion bro


----------



## chucky1 (Apr 16, 2012)

I really dont know for sure bro I just read things here and there over the years concerning tren and kidneys might be bs but i think tren is harder on the liver then any other oils. might want to look in to it but I could be wrong...


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 16, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> I really dont know for sure bro I just read things here and there over the years concerning tren and kidneys might be bs but i think tren is harder on the liver then any other oils. might want to look in to it but I could be wrong...



thanks for your input bro, guess im just gonna have to look into it myself unless someone else has a definitive answer. Ive read thoughts on both sides of the discussion


----------



## bjg (Apr 16, 2012)

standarddonkey tren is the worst roid ever when it comes to liver damage and other stuff ...many studies were posted on this forum regarding tren...


----------



## chucky1 (Apr 16, 2012)

found this on another form:
I wanted to share this with everyone on Elite because this is a question I see commonly asked on the boards. This is Author L. Rea's commentary on trenbolone toxicity and first appeared onwww.anabolicbeast.com.

Question: I've got the following problem: In many books(including CME, WAR) I can read trenbolone is quite toxic, and you should use low dosages for short periods. I now some people who used Parabolan ****ed blood. BUT I can also read that trenbolone isn't toxic (Bill Roberts: WAR revisited): 

"I have found no indication in the scientific literature of particular kidney toxicity with trenbolone. I know of a number of users, at doses of typically 50 mg/day, who have experienced no problems. There are however anecdotal claims of kidney problems. It seems to me, however, that this is occurring only with athletes stacking an incredible amount of drugs, and how the blame can fairly be laid at trenbolone (actually at Parabolan, not trenbolone acetate) is not clear." 
In Anabolics 2002 nor William Llewellyn mentioned anything about this toxicity. 

I know people using trenbolone acetate 100mg/day for 10weeks without any problem. Just see Nevertoobig's stack: he uses 100mg trenbolone acetate ED. 

As I know liver toxicity is in connection with the hexahydrobenzylcarbonate ester and it can be a problem with Parabolan but you don't have to worry if you uses other ester like acetate. So what is the truth? And if I'm right why was finajet so toxic? Just because it was for animals and the oil was not clear enough?

Answer: Trenbolone acetate preperations are toxic to both liver and kidney tissue. The extent is a matter of period of administration for the most part. The reasons are strange but true. 

At one time there were the many black-market preperations of Finaplix, FinaJect and others. Most of these contained simple ground Finaplex-H implants...as most are painfully aware. With the process (if you can refer to a caveman approach as a process. The idea of "I have a rock and can make my own AAS" is not a good one) came many foreign non-kidney-friendly materials, some of which were non-soluable. The use of Fina-kits eleminated some of the material concerns due to the use of benzyl alcohol as a solvent to seperate the binders from the AAS in Finaplex-H implants. But there is another concern. The EOD or ED administration of trenbolone acetate preperations also means an accumulation of benzyl alcohol (which is quite high in these kits). Personally I felt that in itself this would not be a huge concern. Unfortunately athlete liver and kidney stress markers consistantly showed in those who utilized the drug. (A little research to discuss) 

TR-343 
Toxicology and Carcinogenesis Studies of Benzyl Alcohol (CAS No. 100-51-6) in F344/N Rats and B6C3F1 Mice (Gavage Studies) 
Chemical Formula: C7H8O - 3D Structure* 

Toxicology and carcinogenesis studies of technical-grade benzyl alcohol (99% pure), a textile dye additive, solvent, and food flavoring agent, were conducted by administering the chemical by gavage in corn oil vehicle to groups of F344/N rats and B6C3F1 mice of each sex for 16 days, 13 weeks, or 2 years. 

Short-Term Studies: 
In 16-day studies, all five male and five female rats and mice dosed with 2,000 mg/kg benzyl alcohol died. Two of five male and 3/5 female rats and 1/5 male and 2/5 female mice dosed with 1,000 mg/kg died. Rats and mice of each sex in the two highest dose groups were lethargic after dosing. Other toxic responses to benzyl alcohol in these dose groups included blood around the mouth and nose, subcutaneous hemorrhages, and blood in the urinary and gastrointestinal tracts of rats and blood in the urinary bladder of mice. Animals administered lower doses of benzyl alcohol (125, 250, or 500 mg/kg) had no compound-related histologic lesions. 

Doses selected for the 13-week studies were 0, 50, 100, 200, 400, and 800 mg/kg for rats and mice. Eight of 10 male rats dosed with 800 mg/kg died during weeks 7 and 8; four of these deaths were described as gavage related. Rats dosed with 800 mg/kg exhibited clinical signs indicative of neurotoxicity including staggering, respiratory difficulty, and lethargy. Hemorrhages occurred around the mouth and nose, and there were histologic lesions in the brain, thymus, skeletal muscle, and kidney. 

In truth I now feel that it is the accumulative benzyl alcohol that had altered the liver and kidney markers disfavorably far more so than the trenbolone itself. One must remember that the amount of benzyl alcohol in 1ml of most kit preperations is several times higher than an entire 10ml vial of testosterone enanthate.
__________________
'The difference between a successful person and others is not a lack of strength, not a lack of knowledge, but rather a lack of will.'- Vince Lombardi


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 16, 2012)

interesting read (ive seen that article before)


The BA content is worth taking note of... however, im not injecting 200-2000mg/kg of bodyweight in BA so im not too concerned lmao



long term use may be different though. Thanks again for posting


----------



## chucky1 (Apr 16, 2012)

np


----------



## ctr10 (Apr 16, 2012)

I think too much and too long of anything can have a negative effect


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 16, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> I think too much and too long of anything can have a negative effect



seems a litle ambiguous but thanks for your perspective


----------



## gm09 (Apr 16, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> There was a study done on tren hrt.  Looked promising.  I'll try to find it.



read something similar, tren looked promising for hrt bc it didnt negatively affect the prostate


----------



## fireman23 (Apr 16, 2012)

Basskiller.com got some good reads on tren.


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 16, 2012)

I think the issue here is assuming that the dose will be high enough to cause such issues as high bp, insomnia etc. Personally I don't think something like 100mg a week would be an issue as long as one is getting bloodwork semi-regularly. Tren just has certain effects on body composition and fat tissue that can't be mimiced by test. As far as collagen I haven't seen anything conclusive, but considering it raises igf-1 more than any other AAS (that I know of at least) it should be helpful in that regard? I don't think one would need to worry about prolactin at a dose that low, and since you're cruising anyway 19-nor shutdown shouldn't be a worry. 

I've tried it for about 12 weeks personally, first 6 @ 100mg and last 6 @ 200mg EW. Stacked with 250mg test. I have gained small but noticeable bodyfat since dropping it without changing my diet, though I feel slightly better and less anxious mentally. As far as libido, collagen, appetite, what have you I don't notice any difference. I honestly feel more "agressive" on just test than with the additonal tren. Call me reckless, but I think it would be worth trying and getting bloodwork, if only so that info's out there for future generations

edit: all doses assuming Tren E and not Ace or Hex etc...


----------



## SupaSwole (Apr 16, 2012)

^^^ 100 mg a week... Were you useing tren ace? If so how we're you useing? 20 mg EOD


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 16, 2012)

ha sorry I edited my post just as you posted that, No I was using 100 and then 200mg Tren E a week. Usually 1x a week with 250mg test E. For posterity sake I occasionally divided the dose 2x a week though not often. My pinning schedule is sometimes erratic and follows my mood/mental state. I'm also trying to recover from a fairly severe shoulder injury so EQ has been incorporated haphazardly at 200mg a week-ish.


----------



## SupaSwole (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## Lordsks (Apr 16, 2012)

last part is interesting. 

17

[h=1]17β-Hydroxyestra-4,9,11-trien-3-one (trenbolone) exhibits tissue  selective anabolic activity: effects on muscle, bone, adiposity,  hemoglobin, and prostate.[/h]Yarrow JF, Conover CF, McCoy SC, Lipinska JA, Santillana CA, Hance JM, Cannady DF, VanPelt TD, Sanchez J, Conrad BP, Pingel JE, Wronski TJ, Borst SE.
[h=3]Source[/h]VA Medical Center, University of Florida, Gainesville, 32608-1197, USA. jfyarrow@ufl.edu

[h=3]Abstract[/h]Selective  androgen receptor modulators (SARMs) now under development can protect  against muscle and bone loss without causing prostate growth or  polycythemia. 17β-Hydroxyestra-4,9,11-trien-3-one (trenbolone), a potent  testosterone analog, may have SARM-like actions because, unlike  testosterone, trenbolone does not undergo tissue-specific 5α-reduction  to form more potent androgens. We tested the hypothesis that  trenbolone-enanthate (TREN) might prevent orchiectomy-induced losses in  muscle and bone and visceral fat accumulation without increasing  prostate mass or resulting in adverse hemoglobin elevations. Male F344  rats aged 3 mo underwent orchiectomy or remained intact and were  administered graded doses of TREN, supraphysiological  testosterone-enanthate, or vehicle for 29 days. In both intact and  orchiectomized animals, all TREN doses and supraphysiological  testosterone-enanthate augmented androgen-sensitive levator  ani/bulbocavernosus muscle mass by 35-40% above shams (P ≤ 0.001) and  produced a dose-dependent partial protection against orchiectomy-induced  total and trabecular bone mineral density losses (P < 0.05) and  visceral fat accumulation (P < 0.05). The lowest doses of TREN  successfully maintained prostate mass and hemoglobin concentrations at  sham levels in both intact and orchiectomized animals, whereas  supraphysiological testosterone-enanthate and high-dose TREN elevated  prostate mass by 84 and 68%, respectively (P < 0.01). In summary,  low-dose administration of the non-5α-reducible androgen TREN maintains  prostate mass and hemoglobin concentrations near the level of shams  while producing potent myotrophic actions in skeletal muscle and partial  protection against orchiectomy-induced bone loss and visceral fat  accumulation. Our findings indicate that TREN has advantages over  supraphysiological testosterone and supports the need for future  preclinical studies examining the viability of TREN as an option for  androgen replacement therapy.


----------



## SloppyJ (Apr 16, 2012)

22 and cruise on tren. Dude just put it down and walk away.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 16, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> 22 and cruise on tren. Dude just put it down and walk away.




care to explain? (im starting to feel silly asking you that..)


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 16, 2012)

lol @ asking a bodybuilder to put it down and walk away... no offense at all sloppy but you of all people know it doesn't work like that


----------



## bjg (Apr 17, 2012)

finding an article that says tren did not hurt such and such animal or person during this study cannot and should not be used as a reference .......you can find an article that will probably say that smoking is good! 
Each person reacts differently to steroids , some can tolerate them more and some not at all....however, the human nature is made in a way that people's level of cautiousness goes down with time ... if one is not hurt by one cycle..he will repeat it again ..then again then adding the dose and he will become less cautious..this is the trap  because in the end he will be in deep shit before he can realize it...it is like the gambler who wins the first time playing safe and the again then again until he is not playing safe anymore and he loses everything...this is human nature.
i'll tell you a story: when we were kids my friend stole a book from a big department store..as he was walking out they stopped him at the last exit door and took him to a room etc... he was so embarrassed and begged them to let him go. And asked them: how did you catch me?? they answered : listen boy even if we did not catch you this time..there will be a time where we will... because normally a shoplifter who is not caught will return to the same place to do it again!
so you decide what is the moral of the story


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 17, 2012)

bjg said:


> finding an article that says tren did not hurt such and such animal or person during this study cannot and should not be used as a reference .......you can find an article that will probably say that smoking is good!
> Each person reacts differently to steroids , some can tolerate them more and some not at all....however, the human nature is made in a way that people's level of cautiousness goes down with time ... if one is not hurt by one cycle..he will repeat it again ..then again then adding the dose and he will become less cautious..this is the trap  because in the end he will be in deep shit before he can realize it...it is like the gambler who wins the first time playing safe and the again then again until he is not playing safe anymore and he loses everything...this is human nature.
> i'll tell you a story: when we were kids my friend stole a book from a big department store..as he was walking out they stopped him at the last exit door and took him to a room etc... he was so embarrassed and begged them to let him go. And asked them: how did you catch me?? they answered : listen boy even if we did not catch you this time..there will be a time where we will... because normally a shoplifter who is not caught will return to the same place to do it again!
> so you decide what is the moral of the story



nobody here cares what you think.. how are you not picking up on this?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 17, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> lol @ asking a bodybuilder to put it down and walk away... no offense at all sloppy but you of all people know it doesn't work like that



he never explains himself either... just says dumb shit.. leaves.. then returns to say more dumb shit and leaves again


----------



## Glycomann (Apr 17, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> 5'9 205 22 years old
> 
> i dont think ive seen any evidence that tren affects kidneys or liver.. if you would post some up that would certainly add a ton to the discussion bro



The kidney bit stems from it being metabolized to a sulfer containing rust colored metabolite that is excreted into the urine.  Some thought it was blood.  It isn't.  But tren is no joke.  For most it cranks up BP and heart rate.  the BP is what is rough especially on kidneys.  That's probably the single largest danger of AAS.. the chronically  BP.


----------



## ctr10 (Apr 17, 2012)

Standard Donkey maybe you should run this by Heavy, I think SloppyJ feels you could have negative side effects from doing it, you are young bro


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 17, 2012)

Glycomann said:


> The kidney bit stems from it being metabolized to a sulfer containing rust colored metabolite that is excreted into the urine.  Some thought it was blood.  It isn't.  But tren is no joke.  For most it cranks up BP and heart rate.  the BP is what is rough especially on kidneys.  That's probably the single largest danger of AAS.. the chronically  BP.



yeah my bp gets elevated a bit to around 115-120 and the denominator increases about the same rate. thanks for your post bro


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 17, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> Standard Donkey maybe you should run this by Heavy, I think SloppyJ feels you could have negative side effects from doing it, you are young bro



i care what heavy thinks.. couldnt care less what sloppy thinks lmao..


someone wanna get heavy in here for me? dont wanna bother him cause hes gotta be super busy.


----------



## bjg (Apr 17, 2012)

standardonkey: i have been lifting way before you were ever born , i have seen all kinds of bodybuilders and all kinds of lifting you can ever imagine in your wildest dream, so chill out and stop being an idiot . you are 22 and still barely a BEGINNER in bodybuilding and you definitely don't need steroids at your age and in your position ( you are neither a pro bodybuilder or a pro athlete)  and whatever level you have reached so far could have been done without steroids..your obsession is going to hurt you ....again you are 22 what would you be taking at 42?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 17, 2012)

bjg said:


> standardonkey: i have been lifting way before you were ever born , i have seen all kinds of bodybuilders and all kinds of lifting you can ever imagine in your wildest dream, so chill out and stop being an idiot . you are 22 and still barely a BEGINNER in bodybuilding and you definitely don't need steroids at your age and in your position ( you are neither a pro bodybuilder or a pro athlete)  and whatever level you have reached so far could have been done without steroids..your obsession is going to hurt you ....again you are 22 *what would you be taking at 42*?



anywhere from 250-400mg of test E a week..

its not about what i could have achieved naturally.. life is short, youth is shorter, so take as many shortcuts as you can (as long as you can stay reasonably healthy)

let me "be an idiot" bro, my life is of no consequence to you so fuck off


----------



## bjg (Apr 17, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> anywhere from 250-400mg of test E a week..
> 
> its not about what i could have achieved naturally.. life is short, youth is shorter, so take as many shortcuts as you can (as long as you can stay reasonably healthy)
> 
> let me "be an idiot" bro, my life is of no consequence to you so fuck off


 you are right your life is of no consequence to me but this is a discussion and whatever i say may help others so you can F off. And no matter what bullshit studies you come up with boy ..you know deep inside that you are not right  taking all that crap and this is not only directed to you but also to all others of your age. 
By the way when i show articles to my friend (an orthopedic surgeon and sports specialist) articles like the ones you find on the net claiming that steroids  bla bla are safe based on such and such research....he answers (laughingly): Fuck you ..i studied medicine for 14 years and wrote 100 articles ..i don't need your crap from the internet to teach me medicine...


----------

